# xbox live



## cabralh (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello,

Does anyone use Xbox live here? I bought a XBox live gold subscription for my son but not sure if I'll be able to use it here…I'm getting conflicting information! 

Thanks!


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

cabralh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone use Xbox live here? I bought a XBox live gold subscription for my son but not sure if I'll be able to use it here…I'm getting conflicting information!
> 
> Thanks!



Our son uses one almost everyday depending on his school assignments. No problems.


----------



## cabralh (Feb 13, 2015)

Do you go through a VPN or just use Mexico's internet? Did you buy the subscription here or back in the States? 

Thanks for your reply!!!!


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

cabralh said:


> Do you go through a VPN or just use Mexico's internet? Did you buy the subscription here or back in the States?
> 
> Thanks for your reply!!!!



Bought on Amazon.com. I do not use a VPN


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

XBox Live Gold works fine.

I've had weird issues with buying stuff though the service though.
I can pay for Xbox Live, but I can't buy DLC/Games/Etc because my billing address is a US address and the transaction wants to go through Mexico.

*shrug* I just don't buy DLC anymore. Figured if everything was Mexican (Mexican Card/Billing Address/Account) it wouldn't be an issue.


----------

